# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  فراموش کردن پسورد mysql و phpmyadmin

## arman_gts

دوستان من روی سروم mysql و phpmyadmin نصب کردم به روت مای اس کیو ال پس دادم
الان اصلا یادم نمیاد چی دادم! 
چطوری می تونم پسووردو بازیابی کنم؟
سرور ویندوز 2008

----------


## shmata

شما میتوانید از قسمت Privelegs اقدام به تعویض پسورد یا تعریف یک user جدید کنید اگر در هاست هستید و به Privelegs دسترسی ندارید راه غیر حرفه ایش اینست که یک user دیگر بسازید و کانشکن ها را در برنامه تون با توجه به کاربر جدید مجددا تنظیم کنید .

----------


## arman_gts

آخر مجبور شدم mysql رو پاک کردم دوباره نصبیدم!
روی هاست نه روی وی پی اس!
ممنون

----------


## shmata

خواهش میکنم . این هم یک راه حلی یه :)

----------


## ghiasvand_2008

:قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :ناراحت:

----------


## سعید صابری

در لینک زیر توضیح دادم
http://lear4u.blogsky.com/1391/12/27/post-67/

----------

